# Helpful Comparison of WCF and LBC



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone tipped me off to this link, which features a side-by-side comparison of the Westminster Confession of Faith and the London Baptist Confession. The differences (major and minor) are even highlighted in color. Very helpful, I think!

Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF and 1689 LBCF


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 20, 2011)

Great resource. I also recommend the book on the Reformed Confessions Harmonized, I think edited by Beeke... it, too, is a side by side comparison...immensely helpful.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Notice, no major difference between Confessions on keeping the sabbath, ( Westminster XXI. 8.)


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2011)

I never noticed the change from "Holy Ghost" [WCF] to "Holy Spirit" [LBCF] until now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Someone tipped me off to this link, which features a side-by-side comparison of the Westminster Confession of Faith and the London Baptist Confession. The differences (major and minor) are even highlighted in color. Very helpful, I think!
> 
> Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF and 1689 LBCF


 
This is linked to here: Reformed Confessions - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 20, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> This is linked to here: Reformed Confessions - The PuritanBoard



Ah, so it is. My mistake.


----------



## JM (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim, it's a good reminder. The link has been posted a dozen times but I always visit the site when it's reposted and have another look at it.

j


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2011)

Even better is this book by Dr. Renihan: The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California &mdash; True Confessions

LBC 1644, 1689, WCF, Savoy, Baptist Catechism, WSC, Orthodox Catechism, Heidleberg Catechism and more all side by side.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Extra thanks, Ken.

Looks like a great resource summarizing and comparing the historic confessions.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 20, 2011)

KMK said:


> Even better is this book by Dr. Renihan: The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California &mdash; True Confessions
> 
> LBC 1644, 1689, WCF, Savoy, Baptist Catechism, WSC, Orthodox Catechism, Heidleberg Catechism and more all side by side.


 
Is there any place I can buy True Confessiosn cheaper than the 27 USD on the site? Looks very useful.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2011)

This one includes the above as well as the Savoy and the Philadelphia Baptist Confession, which I believe adds a couple of articles to the LBCF Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 20, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Great resource. I also recommend the book on the Reformed Confessions Harmonized, I think edited by Beeke... it, too, is a side by side comparison...immensely helpful.



I don't believe this book (as helpful as it is) contains the 1689.


----------



## JM (Mar 21, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Even better is this book by Dr. Renihan: The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California &mdash; True Confessions
> ...



Ditto that. Even at $27 bucks I'd buy it but the shipping is $20.


----------

